# Wie groß ist dieFläche die der IE wiedergibt ?



## Comander_Keen (14. November 2001)

Tach zusammen,

habe ein kleines problem. Will das layout meiner neuen hp erst mit photo shop erstellen, und es dann in die entsprechenden teile zerschneiden. Nun brauche ich aber die größe der fläche, welche der IE bei einer auflösung von 1024x768 darstellt (will eigentlich nur die häßlichen scrollbalken umgehen). Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt, und das das thema hier richtig aufgehoben ist.

MfG  Comander_Keen


----------



## FilouX (14. November 2001)

Mach mal was ganzgeil,verrücktes und binde mal ein Javascript ein, Bsp. http://www.vw-audiclub.de . Wenn Dirs gefällt, gibts Rat...


Achso, was mir noch einfällt, mach einfach einen Screenshot, bearbeite ihn unter PS und Du hast die Größe...


----------



## Shiivva (14. November 2001)

So ungefähr (hängt auch von dem Browserrahmen ab)

800x600 --> 770x440
1024x768 --> 994x608
1152x864 --> 1122x704
1280x1024 --> 1250x864


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2001)

**arg**

Da kann jemand so schön JavaScript rippen und
dann muss er daß mit SO einem Inhalt füllen.

GOLLUM du hattest Recht. Chromeless nutzt ab.

Aber okay. Shiivva hat daß ja schon sehr schön
erläutert mit der Auflösung. Ansonsten einfach
mal in Dreamweaver reinschauen. Dort gibt es
auch eine Einstellung, die dir die tatsächliche
Bildgröße ausgibt. Nur nicht vergessen, daß ein
paar Leute auch die Adressleiste ausblenden.

Und um die Scrollbalken rauszuschmeissen .. 
Tabellen und dann basteln, basteln, basteln.

Oder nochmal ganz lieb fragen. 

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Shiivva (14. November 2001)

*Re: *arg**



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *Nur nicht vergessen, daß ein
> paar Leute auch die Adressleiste ausblenden.
> *



erstens das und zweitens ist z.B. der Platz, den Netscape für einen Scrollbalken einplant, mit einzubeziehen...
und ich glaube, der Netscape ist "oben" eh noch ein bissel fetter als der IE...


----------



## Comander_Keen (14. November 2001)

Danke für eure schnelle und konkrete antwort! Stehe tief in eurer schuld. 
PS: Warum sollte man die adressenleiste ausblenden?

MfG   Comander_Keen


----------



## S.A.M (14. November 2001)

das kriegst du so nie für alle user hin........das is (fast) unmöglich.....


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2001)

*E X A K T*

Und genau da kommt der Fleiß des Designers ins Spiel.

Es gibt Browserweichen (selberschreiben) um 
zumindestens eine gewisse Flexibilität zu bieten.

Aber du hast Recht, alle User kann man nicht abdecken.
Muss man aber auch garnicht. Es gibt schließlich Ziel-
gruppen. Wenn du dich ganz grob auf die einspielst,
solltest du eigentlich zufriedene Kunden erhalten.

Der Rest HAT PECH.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## Shiivva (14. November 2001)

*Re: E X A K T*



> _Original geschrieben von Kojote _
> *
> Der Rest HAT PECH.
> *



Na ja...so denk ich nur, wenn es wirklich um einen geringen Teil geht...dh. z.B. IE-Benutzer unter Version 3.0 oder so 
da fehlt mir das Verständnis für (warum jemand damit surft)

aber ansonsten vertrete ich die Meinung, dass man eine Seite möglichst so gestalten sollte, dass sie nicht auf "eine Auflösung" oder gar auf "einen Browser" optimiert ist...

D.h. z.B. dass man das Layout auf jeden Fall in der Breite auf 800x600 "gestalten" sollte...nix ist nerviger als ein horizontaler Scrollbalken (meistens zumindest).
Ebenso würde ich auf unnötiges JavaScript verzichten...zumindest für eine nicht-private Seite...

ja, so seh ich das


----------



## lexi (14. November 2001)

frameset oder popup, dann bisste deine probs los.


----------



## FilouX (14. November 2001)

@ Kojote Erzähl mir noch, daß Du den ganzen Kokelmosch selbst zusammenhackst, mit Cromless und so...


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2001)

*Nö ..*

mache ich nicht .. 

Du aber auch nicht, oder ? 

Wenn du schonmal einen Blick in meinen
CODE geworfen hast (so wie ich in Deinen) 
dann würdest du sehen, daß sich unsere 
Scripte nur minimal unterscheiden. 

Ursprünglich stammt meiner von Gollum's Seite.
Woher der ihn hat, weiß ich nicht. Mal fragen.

Was mich an deiner Seite mehr genervt hat *sorry*
ist das Hintergrundbild und die Bildauflösung.
Nichts gegen Audi, aber daß ist dann doch ein
wenig grausam. Oder ?

Will dir echt nicht ans Bein pinkeln.

Zu Shiivva : Du hast natürlich Recht.
             Doch bei privaten Pages, denke ich
             gilt da eine Außnahme. Da kann man
             nehmen, was einem beliebt.

Pfote, Kojote


----------



## FilouX (14. November 2001)

Habe meines direkt von Chromless... Und zu den Pics, naja... Hatte damals keinen Bock so zu drücken...


----------



## S.A.M (14. November 2001)

```
Habe meines direkt von Chromless
```
hört sich ******** an  

zur erklärung:

"Chromeless Window" ist ein Script, das von http://www.microbians.com programmiert wurde. Dort findet ihr auch regelmäßig Updates!

Hoffe, dass euch das weiterhilft


----------



## gremmlin (14. November 2001)

> Wenn du schonmal einen Blick in meinen
> CODE geworfen hast (so wie ich in Deinen)
> dann würdest du sehen, daß sich unsere
> Scripte nur minimal unterscheiden.



is das nicht bei den meisten oft benützten codes so?

komischer vorwurf...


----------



## FilouX (14. November 2001)

Ja, weiß ich! Sorry, bezüglich meiner undeutlichen Tippweise...


----------



## Nils Hitze (14. November 2001)

*Falsch formuliert ..*

Sollte kein Vorwurf sein, sondern eher
ein zarter Hinweis auf den nervenden
"Rechte-Taste-Blocker" auf der Seite.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, man
sollte jedem den Code zugänglich machen,
nur so lernen wir voneinander.

Pfote, Kojote

P.S. Gremmlin, bevor du dich aufregst,
     ich hab im anderen Forum dazu 
     was geschrieben.


----------



## Comander_Keen (21. April 2002)

Ähhmm... 

wollte mal wieder ein komplettes layout in ps machen, aber die größen scheinen irgendwie nicht zu stimmen??

kann es sein, das die fläche des ie's ab 5.5 ein wenig größer ist.
Danke für eure antworten!

MfG   Comander_Keen


----------



## Bomber (21. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Comander_Keen _
> *(will eigentlich nur die häßlichen scrollbalken umgehen)*



&lt;body scrolling="no"&gt;


----------



## Adam Wille (21. April 2002)

> > (will eigentlich nur die häßlichen scrollbalken umgehen)
> 
> &lt;body scrolling="no">


Scherzkeks ... schonmal ein dreiviertelstes Bild im Browser gehabt und du konntest dann nicht weiterscrollen um es dir anzuschauen, weil irgend ein Depp die scrolling="no"-Option aktiviert hat? 

Naja, wie auch immer...
Die Browsergröße sollte wirklich mit innerHeight und innerWidth ausgelesen werden, denn auch vertikale Quicklaunch-Leisten, wie einige User haben, fehlende Browser-Leisten oder die DAP-Leiste verderben ansonsten jeder noch so ausgebufften Logik den Spaß.
JavaScript für alle! *hipp hipp hurra* 

Geist


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. April 2002)

Leutchen, warum besorgt Ihr euch nicht mal Cool Ruler oder das "Konkurenzprodukt S-Ruler oder J-Ruler dann köönt Ihr das relativ einfach ausmessen. [Ob Grafiken, Fenstergrößen, - einfach ALLES]

Aber denoch wird oftmals noch ein Javascript aufgrund der speziellen Einstellungen der User notwendig sein.


----------

